# Converting Drum Brakes to Disc on 65



## MikeMcGinn (Apr 6, 2009)

I just bought my 65 Hardtop and want to change the drums out and put on disc.
Does anyone know what newer car or truck with disc might fit it?

Thanks for any help with this.
Mike


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Mike,

Just did my 65 HT with the kit from Ames. It was a Just Right Kit. Came complete including all the brake lines in stainless. Spindles and all for less than $1,100.00 Haven't done the research yet on whose calipers or rotors they are but they look like late model GM. Not sure about the spindles.
Includes e brake too. 
I think when you are done, by piece mealing it, you might be better off with the kit.
It was a snap to install. 
Ames part number for the set-up is R444AE and was priced at 1,037.00

Hope this helps.

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe you can use most any A-body GM front spindles, rotors, calipers, hoses, M/C, and proportioning valve, as long as your rims fit.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

summitracing has a complete disc brake conversions on sale right now, front kit crossdrilled with braided lines is $611 and includes everything, rear to match is $476


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

That sounds dirt cheap. I may have to check it out too. I have manual everything and power nuthin'!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

busaben said:


> summitracing has a complete disc brake conversions on sale right now, front kit crossdrilled with braided lines is $611 and includes everything, rear to match is $476


Welcome to the fun ! Congrats on the new "TOY"...

That kit isn't quite complete as it doesn't seem to include the front hubs for the discs. At least they are not included in the pic or description. They DO have another kit for a few dollars more that includes the 1 piece hub/rotor but without the venting and drilling of the rotor, which I wouldn't care about anyway, and for well under $700 seems like a heck of a deal for a POWER front disc conversion. KEEP IN MIND, this conversion requires the use of 15" wheels, so you may need to change them too...:willy:
Summit SUM-BK1201 - Summit® Complete Drum-to-Disc Brake Conversion Kits


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Now where did I put that credit card??!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Now where did I put that credit card??!!


Call Rukee...............I think it's in his wallet.........:lol:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> Welcome to the fun ! Congrats on the new "TOY"...
> 
> That kit isn't quite complete as it doesn't seem to include the front hubs for the discs. At least they are not included in the pic or description. They DO have another kit for a few dollars more that includes the 1 piece hub/rotor but without the venting and drilling of the rotor, which I wouldn't care about anyway, and for well under $700 seems like a heck of a deal for a POWER front disc conversion. KEEP IN MIND, this conversion requires the use of 15" wheels, so you may need to change them too...:willy:
> Summit SUM-BK1201 - Summit® Complete Drum-to-Disc Brake Conversion Kits


Was this a sale price? Is there a deadline for this price?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Was this a sale price? Is there a deadline for this price?


Yes it is but I can't find anything on their site about an end date ??? 
Price is $60 off and I followed it thru to get a shipping cost of $12 so it's a pretty tempting deal.....:willy:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

We put the spindles, rotors, calipers, and lines off of a '72 Cultass on my friend's '65. Cost us $90. We DID buy a new master cyl and rubber hoses foar about another $80. Fit his 14" stock rims, too. If you use used parts, you want '69-'72 A-Body parts. Looks like a neat car. The fun is just beginning!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Very tempting. My wife was looking over my shoulder and asked if it would fit our car. I said "yep". She just turned and groaned. At least it wasn't a "no"!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> We put the spindles, rotors, calipers, and lines off of a '72 Cultass on my friend's '65. Cost us $90. We DID buy a new master cyl and rubber hoses foar about another $80. Fit his 14" stock rims, too. If you use used parts, you want '69-'72 A-Body parts. Looks like a neat car. The fun is just beginning!!


For backyard mechanics and scroungers like us, the used parts are the way to go for an inexpensive conversion. For those who aren't as familiar with what it takes a kit is easier. If you have the mechanical aptitude and used parts available, go for it !!:cheers Then you can get a big tin sign like mine for "The Busted Knuckle Garage"......:lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> Call Rukee...............I think it's in his wallet.........:lol:


Good luck with that!  :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Very tempting. My wife was looking over my shoulder and asked if it would fit our car. I said "yep". She just turned and groaned. At least it wasn't a "no"!!


OH, that would've been a GREEN light for me !!!! They would already be processing the order. :rofl:
Actually, I have my own cc, so she doesn't even know what I'm up to until the parts arrive and then since I'm home all day they get taken to the shop, which she hardly goes to either, so the parts are usually put away on a shelf or installed before she knows anything about them......


----------



## MikeMcGinn (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, thanks to all for the great ideas. I think I will try the Summit route. May try and find a 72 A body. I think I really need to have disc on this machine. Got it registered today.


----------



## oldtexasgoat (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome Mike. I have a 65 Hardtop as well that I'm restoring and plan on converting the brakes. Just about everybody has a conversion kit out there (The Paddock,Performance Years,Ames Perf. Eng.,Year One, Orig.Pts.Group, and summit. And I'm sure there's more ) and it's hard to determine which one to get. I have found that price is not always the best factor to go by.
Has anyone out there installed a conversion like this with the 2" drop spindles? If so, what kind of stance did you end up with and did you also use shorter coils in the rear? I just wondered if it would create an issue with tire clearance, especially since you have to go with 15" wheels on most of the conversions to clear the rotors. While I'm down to bare frame, now is the time, but trial and error is an expensive and labor entensive act for these items (spindles and coil springs).


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

oldtexasgoat said:


> Welcome Mike. I have a 65 Hardtop as well that I'm restoring and plan on converting the brakes. Just about everybody has a conversion kit out there (The Paddock,Performance Years,Ames Perf. Eng.,Year One, Orig.Pts.Group, and summit. And I'm sure there's more ) and it's hard to determine which one to get. I have found that price is not always the best factor to go by.
> Has anyone out there installed a conversion like this with the 2" drop spindles? If so, what kind of stance did you end up with and did you also use shorter coils in the rear? I just wondered if it would create an issue with tire clearance, especially since you have to go with 15" wheels on most of the conversions to clear the rotors. While I'm down to bare frame, now is the time, but trial and error is an expensive and labor entensive act for these items (spindles and coil springs).


The Summit kit I linked to doesn't specify dropped spindles and I, personally, wouldn't put them on my car. I have read numerous clearance issues with tie rods and wheels because of the lower location of the tie rods. If I wanted to lower my car, I would use lowering springs in the front too.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> Yes it is but I can't find anything on their site about an end date ???
> Price is $60 off and I followed it thru to get a shipping cost of $12 so it's a pretty tempting deal.....:willy:


i believe the sale is good till the end of the month, ordered mine on monday, almost everything came in tuesday. the rotors were backordered, but i wont be installing this month anyway.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> OH, that would've been a GREEN light for me !!!! They would already be processing the order. :rofl:
> Actually, I have my own cc, so she doesn't even know what I'm up to until the parts arrive and then since I'm home all day they get taken to the shop, which she hardly goes to either, so the parts are usually put away on a shelf or installed before she knows anything about them......


Yeah, I could use my business card and she would be none the wiser. But, when it really comes down to it, as long as I can pay for it she wouldn't care. What a wife! Still haven't decided whether to pull the trigger yet. Although, the gun's at the ready!



busaben said:


> i believe the sale is good till the end of the month, ordered mine on monday, almost everything came in tuesday. the rotors were backordered, but i wont be installing this month anyway.


If the rotors are backordered long enough, maybe you could get them to upgrade for free!


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

im just waiting on the rear rotors and calipers now, should be here by the 17th. now for the hard part...finding time to install all the goodies and brakes. may take a week off in a month just to put it all together


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I put a set of Stanless Steel Disc Breacks on the front of my 65 GTO. After driving the car with out them I could see why I was again down shifting so much. It had been over 35 years since I had driven a car without disc brakes and ther was a really larger differcent in how they stop. I saw if as great protection for my car because of the added investment by adding them. I did ket the old drum so if someone to go back to orgianl they would have them.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I took my 65 and put Stainless Steel Disk Breaks on my car. All I can saw is boy does it stop better. I had forgoten how bad these care were campared to what we drive today. I know it does not look orginal but my keep me out of some accidents and protect the car.


----------

